# System Builder's Info about Sandybridge



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought it would be best to compile a list of information I've found regarding SB into it's own thread (single post).  Below is some basic information about Sandy Bridge if you are interested in getting it:


*Prices for Sandy Bridge*
2600K should be just over $300. The others should be below $300. But that depends on what they sell for.  


*TDP*
i5 2400 up to i7 2600 are 95W


*Cores*
2600/2600K both have hyperthreading while others do not.


*L3 Cache*
2600 series have 8MB 
2500 sreies have 6MB


*BLK Overclocking*
In general it is not recommended for Sandy Bridge.  However some may get away with BLK up to 104-105.  It will depend on the chip.  It isn't clear if this is good for 24/7 operation though so err on the side of caution.


*Ram*
To use frequencies higher then 1333 MHz you need the K series.  It is also suggested that if you increase core clock of the CPU you want to  increase mem frequency also.  For those using a "K" series SB it's good idea to get DDR3 1600 or better.


*Motherboards/Chipsets*
Z68 chipset uses onboard graphics + it allows for overclocking (it maybe possible to multitask both at some future date). Available in Q2 2011.
P67 chipset does not use onboard graphics but allows for decent overclocking.
H67 chipset uses onboard graphics but doesn't allow for overclocking.


*Overclocking (in general)*
Increase Turbo power threshold.
Increase vcore but don't exceed 1.38V. Keep it between 1.325V-1.350V max range.
Memory Voltage - Intel recommend 1.50v plus/minus 5%.  This means you want ram sticks rated at 1.50V. I'm not sure about 1.65V unless many users reports no problem.  It really depends on the silicon of the chip.  But in theory you should be able to use 1.50V on 1.65V rated ram as they should be using newer IC's.
BLK Base Clock "Overclocking"- Strictly forbidden.  Leave it at 100.
PLL Voltage - Do not exceed 1.9v
Increase the turbo multipliers.
Select a memory speed.  If you have X.M.P the presets will be shown.  
It is suggested to keep C1E and EIST enabled.
DON'T USE AUTO OVERCLOCKING as it might increase vcore, BLK, etc.
Source

*Heat Sinks*
Sandy Bridge uses the same mounting hole configuration as 1156.  So if you are interested in getting a HSF and it doesn't specifically say 1155 but 1156 that will work just fine.  However, you do want to check for clearance, etc when mounting.  You can look Air Cooling thread for some info on what's available.


*Sources*
Legit Review
H
Hardware Canucks
Bit-tech
Tech Reaction


*EFI BIOS*
Watch this video to see what the EFI Bios looks like and it's feature arrangement.


*TEMPERATURES*

Temps at 5.1GHz on air: 26C, 35C, 34C, 34C idle, 


*Throttling*
Throttling (so far) seems to occur around 90C. I will update more about this as it becomes available.


*Power Consumption*
The links below show that Sandy Bridge has a power consumption far less then most i7 competitors.  Even though it performs on par with it.
Tech Report
Bit-tech
H


*Games*
Below are some reviews using the Sandy Bridge with current games.
SCII @ 1920x1200
Bad Company 2 @ 1680x1050
Civilization V @ 1920x1200
Call of Duty Black Ops @ 1680x1050
F1 2010 @ 1680x1050
Medal of Honor @ 1680x1050



*Types of P67 Motherboards (not a complete list)*

AsRock P67 Extreme
Asus P8P67
Biostar P67XE (This MB has 2 8-pin connectors).
Gigabyte P67A-UD5
Intel BOXDP67BG
MSI P67A-GD65
And a few others as revisions hit the shelves.




This post will be updated when more information becomes available.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the comprehensive list.

Very interesting that ram should be 1.5V.  More power efficient, but can't use older ram I guess.

Regarding Base Clock, I thought I read that you could move it a bit but no more than 105.  I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 10, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive list.
> 
> Very interesting that ram should be 1.5V.  More power efficient, but can't use older ram I guess.
> 
> Regarding Base Clock, I thought I read that you could move it a bit but no more than 105.  I'll see if I can find it.



You may be able to get away with 1.65V but that depends on the cpu though. But to be on the safe side I would suggest 1.50V if your ram is capable (using new ICs).  I believe all I7 CPUs recommend 1.50v for ram though.  As for BLK, I suggest that you keep it at 100 as that effects the entire system.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2011)

I really think this should be stickied. It might help a lot of people out there. Especially since a lot of people will have to go back to the drawing board with all these new cpu's/sockets floating around. It could help save massive headaches for new builders. I personally hate all these sockets we have actually right now, but I guess thats the price to pay for new tech.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 10, 2011)

Some links to some Sandy Bridge overclocking guides:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/07/how-to-overclock-the-intel-core-i5-2500k/1
http://www.techreaction.net/2011/01/04/3-step-overclocking-guide-–-sandy-bridge-v0-1beta/
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1501/8/


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for this thread, it's been very informative


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 11, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You may be able to get away with 1.65V but that depends on the cpu though. But to be on the safe side I would suggest 1.50V if your ram is capable (using new ICs).  I believe all I7 CPUs recommend 1.50v for ram though.  As for BLK, I suggest that you keep it at 100 as that effects the entire system.



A little update, Tom's was able to use a 1.65V DDR kit for their most recent P67 mobo round up without a problem:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837.html

They were able to OC the memory in all mobos, using a Kingston T1 Series Kit (Kingston KHX2133C9D3T1K2/4GX (4 GB) DDR3-2133 at DDR3-1600 CAS 7-7-7-21 according to their review) and 1.60V but recommended using the unlocked multiplier.

They listed this kit as a 1.60V part by mistake, but, actually it's a 1.65V according to Kingston's own specifications:

http://www.kingston.com/hyperx/products/t1_ddr3.asp

I think if you want to use 1.65V RAM on a P67 mobo you want to make sure your RAM modules are supported by that particular mobo before trying, but at least Tom's was able to run all tests without a hitch with this particular kit, your mileage may vary tough so make sure you check first. 

My 2600K is gonna be delivered today, and that's the final piece to my new build, I'll let you know how everything went when I get home back from work later tonight and try my own 1.65V T1 Series RAM, wish me luck


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 11, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> A little update, Tom's was able to use a 1.65V DDR kit for their most recent P67 mobo round up without a problem:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837.html
> 
> ...



If you look here you see they are using 1.609v for Dram inwhich was manually changed to 1.600V.  If you look at the color it's yellow indicating high voltage.  There are 3 color warnings:
green= OK
yellow = caution
red = dangerous 
(or something like that).  If you look here you will also see 1.600V.  But there is no color warning.  And you can look here where it reads 1.605V but no color warning.  So the gist of it is they used 1.600V for Dram.

It's was thoughtful of them to include all Bios settings in this review though.  It makes it that much easier for people to OC.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 11, 2011)

I decided to get back into PC gaming after about a year of being out of it. I pulled the trigger on a full system a few minutes ago. It consisted of : 

Asus ML238H 23" 1920 x 1080  2ms Full HD Swivel an...

Thermaltake Frio Overclocking-Ready Intel Core i7 ...

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s US...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

2 of these XFX HD-697A-CNFC Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 ...

Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Tu...

Western Digital Caviar Black WD6402AAEX 640GB 7200...

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 1-Pack for Sys...

and this will be coming next week when I get paid since I drained last weeks check with the setup : Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1CCA 2.5" 128...

And a blu-ray drive but I haven't decided on which one.

I already had some 1.5v G.Skill Ripjaws to use with this, didn't feel like wasting them I am hoping it will be a good rig. I last had a 1366 i7 setup so we'll see how it compares.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 11, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If you look here you see they are using 1.609v for Dram inwhich was manually changed to 1.600V.  If you look at the color it's yellow indicating high voltage.  There are 3 color warnings:
> green= OK
> yellow = caution
> red = dangerous
> ...



Yes, that's what I said in my post, they used the RAM at 1.60V, I also mentioned they listed this kit as a 1.60V part but it's in fact a 1.65V part:



15th Warlock said:


> They were able to OC the memory in all mobos, using a Kingston T1 Series Kit (Kingston KHX2133C9D3T1K2/4GX (4 GB) DDR3-2133 at DDR3-1600 CAS 7-7-7-21 according to their review) *and 1.60V* but recommended using the unlocked multiplier.
> 
> They listed this kit as a 1.60V part by mistake, but, actually it's a 1.65V according to Kingston's own specifications:
> 
> ...



So, yeah, I think it's very important to check with your mobo's manufacturer if your RAM is compatible before you actually try it


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jan 11, 2011)

Regarding the ram. I'd be very confident in setting it to 1.65v, but I'm not sure about going over that for ram overclocking. Your best bet is probably to find the highest speed ram at 1.65v, and only push it as far as it can go on that voltage. That's all with 24/7 in mind, you could probably hit 1.75-1.8v for benching but I'd let more adventurous people try that first.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 11, 2011)

boomstik360 said:


> I decided to get back into PC gaming after about a year of being out of it. I pulled the trigger on a full system a few minutes ago.
> .
> .
> .
> I last had a 1366 i7 setup so we'll see how it compares.



Looks very nice.  Will be interesting to hear how it works for you.

I think you will be pleased. Congrats.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jan 11, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Looks very nice.  Will be interesting to hear how it works for you.
> 
> I think you will be pleased. Congrats.



Thanks. I am going to go with the gigabyte board actually. The UD7 since it has dual 16x pci-e lanes but im not sure if it really negates the price bump. I sure hope I am going to be pleased


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 11, 2011)

boomstik360 said:


> Thanks. I am going to go with the gigabyte board actually. The UD7 since it has dual 16x pci-e lanes but im not sure if it really negates the price bump. I sure hope I am going to be pleased



Yes, nice setup  I actually got the UD7, it's been sitting on my desk waiting for a proc for almost a week now  I wanted the 16x for when i get my second GTX580 

Looks like you're gonna have a killer system there, welcome back to PC gaming


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 11, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, that's what I said in my post, they used the RAM at 1.60V, I also mentioned they listed this kit as a 1.60V part but it's in fact a 1.65V part:
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah, I think it's very important to check with your mobo's manufacturer if your RAM is compatible before you actually try it





> They listed this kit as a 1.60V part by mistake, but, actually it's a 1.65V according to Kingston's own specifications:


Yes, you can overclock the ram.  But I'm not posting about ram frequency but ram voltage.  So I really don't know what you are trying to convey here.  You say 1.600V is a mistake but it's not.  They actually reduced the voltages from 1.65V to 1.60V.  I suggested that if your ram allows to keep it at spec of 1.50V.  Which depends on ram, cpu/ram clock rate, etc.  Also note that in the OP it's stated that you have +/- 5% headroom at 1.50V.  

Edit:
I also want to mention that Tom's Hardware is using ES samples not retail.  So you can't rely on those results for retail CPUs.  So I would again suggest keep it at 1.50V.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 11, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I really don't know what you are trying to convey here.  You say 1.600V is a mistake but it's not.  They actually reduced the voltages from 1.65V to 1.60V.  I suggested that if your ram allows to keep it at spec of 1.50V.  Which depends on ram, cpu/ram clock rate, etc.



All I was saying is that when they listed their system setup here:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-20.html

They listed this particular RAM kit as a 1.60V part, as you can see it listed as that here:


RAM	Kingston KHX2133C9D3T1K2/4GX (4 GB)
DDR3-2133 at DDR3-1600 CAS 7-7-7-21, 1.60 V

That got my attention, as I didn't know of any current T1 kits rated at 1.60V, I checked at Kingston's website, and this kit is indeed a 1.65V kit, and that made it clear for me, they just were citing the settings they used for their system when they listed this particular kit, but 1.65V RAM can effectively be used on P67 systems as they did on 9 mobos for this round up. 

That's all I wanted to make clear, I wasn't trying to convey anything, really  your posts on SB have been really helpful, and I appreciate and thank you for the effort on putting this guide, I think it'll be really informative for a lot of ppl, myself included, and for that you have my gratitude 

I just wanted to give a little heads up to ppl like me who have 1.65V RAM kits and want to use them on SB systems, but I'm giving them the same advice you gave me on your other SB thread about making sure their RAM is listed as compatible on any P67 mobo before they commit to trying their RAM, I think that's the best thing anyone can do if they want to be on the safe side 

Anyways, I appreciate your help for your guide, and will let you know how everything goes once I get home tonight and put my kid to bed  

Then I'll finaly have time to put my system to the test, my wife called me and UPS delivered my proc a while ago, these are going to be the longest 4 hrs of my life


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 12, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> All I was saying is that when they listed their system setup here:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-20.html
> 
> ...



No problem...like I said, I wasn't really understanding you but I think it's clear now.  Hey, don't forget to post some pics of your build


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 12, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No problem...like I said, I wasn't really understanding you but I think it's clear now.  Hey, don't forget to post some pics of your build



Will do  Hopefuly everything goes according to plan


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 12, 2011)

An interesting look at Sandy Bridge memory at bit-tech here.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 12, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> An interesting look at Sandy Bridge memory at bit-tech here.





> This follows on from the same rule set by Nehalem and Lynnfield, but given that the whole Sandy Bridge die is now 32nm and operates at a lower ~1.15V voltage, mixing this with older 1.65V+ DIMMs puts it on the fringes of acceptable long-term reliability.


I wouldn't use 1.65V.  And their review should have been more clear of what voltage was actually used.  Unlike Tom's Hardware.  But what's interesting is that the higher frequency of the ram shows negliable improvements in real application/game use for SB (even though it's better then the other i7s).  But unfortunately they didn't test CL7, CL8, CL9 in games and other real world apps.


Edit:
LOL at the 4Gig vs 16Gig ram comparison.  4Gigs is still more then enough unless there is a specific application that requires more.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm reading that these CPUs may get a little warm when you overclock them past 4.0GHz so make sure you have good cooling solution.


----------



## hat (Jan 15, 2011)

This needs stickied!

Intel seems to have started shooting themselves in the foot since 1366, at least for the Enthusiast market. First, they limited the voltage you could use with your RAM. This wasn't a huge issue given the performance of even entry level DDR3, so I would be able to look past that if I were moving to Intel... but all the limits of 1555, with the voltage, overclocking and everything else. Seems like they dun goofed.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think it's bad really.  It's made OC very easy now so it's a good thing IMO.  I wouldn't be surprised if the LGA 2011 has something similar.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 15, 2011)

Gona have a 2500k and ASRock P67 Pro3 coming on Monday...

Only thing I don't get is why mem voltage has a suggested max of 1.5v? My Corsair 1600 is supposed to run at 1.65v, but I'm testing it now at 1.5v and it seems fine. Kinda hoped to just use this memory but does faster memory actually yield *significant * (not just a bit for benchmarks) performance increases?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder if the Z68 series will offer better boards?  Yes, I know they allow for both OC and the use of the GPU but I'm talking about the board itself.


----------

